
Simple plug and play React charts for FE engs - luiscarli
http://oramajs.com/
======
bfaviero
Used Orama for a while internally at Kensho, and it's pretty great at easily
spinning up interactive charts. Takes a small bit of getting used to, but it
is a lot nicer than writing raw D3.

